
Ask HN: What's the easiest way to unblock Hotspot on the iPhone? - wkoszek
I have AirVoice Mobile carrier SIM card with iPhone 6s. AV blocks Hotspot feature for some reason. Is there any hack without rooting of the Phone to get it enabled?
======
DrScump
The answer may be specific to the carrier, so I would suggest adding the
carrier to the title.

